# Elektronikas forums >  paralēlā slēdža shēma

## kristiner

lūdzu uzzīmējiet paral.slēdža shēmu.
man elektriķis lampai ar paralēlo vadus pats nav vilcis, neko nesaprotot citu veiktajā un neuztaisīja kā vajag. varu ieslēgt un izslēgt ar diviem slēdžiem, bet ne paralēli ar vienu ieslēgt, otru izslēgt.
kas ne tā saslēgts???
paldies

----------


## AndrisZ

Elektriķiem jau nu šie slēgumi no galvas būtu jāzin.  ::  
http://www.electronics-project-desig...tchWiring.html

----------


## kristiner

Andri, man never vaļā lapu..

----------


## defs

Te ir no tās lapas

----------


## Jon

Elektriķim Fedjam tas ir kaut kas trakāks kā augstākā matemātika krokodilam. Ar to jārēķinās.

----------


## bbarda

Tas pats tikai ar visām vadu krāsām.

----------

